# Quick change lever



## John Lestelle (Jan 2, 2020)

Just joined the site, and I need some help.  I just acquired a craftsman 12" model 101-27440 lathe and in moving it the quick change lever broke at the top of the hole that holds the pin assembly.  Anyone know where I may purchase a replacement?
Thanks,
John L.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 2, 2020)

HI John, sorry about your broken lever, I guarantee someone on this site will know the answer, welcome.


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome to the group John!

Have you considered brazing it? My approach would be to grind a vee in both sides so the crack is near the bottom, but leaving enough of the original material to positively align the parts. I prefer oxy-acetylene, and flux coated bronze filler rod, but some would TIG braze with silicon-bronze. 

Though I understand not everyone has that equipment.......

-brino


----------



## John Lestelle (Jan 2, 2020)

brino said:


> Welcome to the group John!
> 
> Have you considered brazing it? My approach would be to grind a vee in both sides so the crack is near the bottom, but leaving enough of the original material to positively align the parts. I prefer oxy-acetylene, and flux coated bronze filler rod, but some would TIG braze with silicon-bronze.
> 
> ...


I have the equipment and may do it if I can't find a new part.


----------



## Driveslayer45 (Jan 2, 2020)

Do you have a pic? 
I recently picked up a used grizzly 4003g with both quick change levers broken. I ground a v like suggested above, preheated with a torch then mig welded then together. Been working fine for a few months with nearly daily use.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 3, 2020)

John,

The selector levers on both of the 10" models and on the first 12" model of the Atlas QCGB's were originally die cast in Zamak.  The only manual published on the 101.27430 and 101.27440 shows the Zamak selector handles.  These can be easily identified as having an "I" cross section over part of the length.  These were later replaced by levers sand cast in cast iron and then machined at both ends but not over the middle portion.  Depending upon where the break is, if yours is iron, it can probably be repaired by brazing and then machining so that the repair won't be too noticeable.

If it is Zamak, the chances of a successful repair are smaller due to the lower melting point of the Zinc alloy.  So first thing to determine is the material.

Clausing (which was bought by Atlas but later shenanigans resulted in the name being changed) probably still has new replacements but I will warn you that the cost of machine tool repair parts is significantly higher than car parts, which are bad enough.  So be prepared for a little sticker shock if they still have them.  However, they are one of the few companies today who still try to support their older equipment, so it's at least worth a phone call.  Phone number is 800-323-0972 or 800-535-6553.  When the operator answers, ask for old Atlas Parts (Craftsman may confuse her).  The part number for the old and the new lever or arm is 10-1586.  And fortunately almost all of the parts except for the main housing in the five different gearboxes are the same.  So if your plunger, spring, etc. are OK, they should fit.  But the person who can tell you whether or not they still have any should be able to tell you that.

Availability on the used market is generally poor, probably because the complete gear boxes are in some demand.


----------



## DiscoDan (Jan 3, 2020)

There is one on eBay for $150. Just search under atlas craftsman quick change.

Mine are both broken too and mine are the later cast iron versions. I have one if the I-beam style mentioned above and the slot where the gears fit is narrower and won't fit later machines so I could not use it.

If you look up Steve Summers on YouTube he did a similar repair on another brand by pinning and brazing. I am in the process of fixing mine by following his work except I am going to try and thread the arm for a small screw to hold the repair part on and probably just use a little JBWeld on the mating surface. Here is a pic of the early style arm, my later style arm with the broken area machined flat (leave some of the old hole for reference) and the repair piece before I machine it to fit.


----------



## John Lestelle (Jan 3, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> John,
> 
> The selector levers on both of the 10" models and on the first 12" model of the Atlas QCGB's were originally die cast in Zamak.  The only manual published on the 101.27430 and 101.27440 shows the Zamak selector handles.  These can be easily identified as having an "I" cross section over part of the length.  These were later replaced by levers sand cast in cast iron and then machined at both ends but not over the middle portion.  Depending upon where the break is, if yours is iron, it can probably be repaired by brazing and then machining so that the repair won't be too noticeable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, I knew joining this forum was a smart move on my part.


----------



## John Lestelle (Jan 3, 2020)

Driveslayer45 said:


> Do you have a pic?
> I recently picked up a used grizzly 4003g with both quick change levers broken. I ground a v like suggested above, preheated with a torch then mig welded then together. Been working fine for a few months with nearly daily use.


I'll send pic's in a couple of days.  Trying to get my new shop set-up.  We recently moved to a new home.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 4, 2020)

Dan,

I would explain the difference in slot widths as the narrow one is a 10-1506 from the Atlas Model 1500 QCGB and the other one is a 10-1586 from any other model or badge of lathe or gearbox.  But what I can't explain is why the gears, bushings and shafts that go into the slotted area are the same part numbers on every Atlas or Craftsman parts list that I have.  I know from looking just now that the four gears that fit into the slot on the final version of gearbox are the same nominal width as the slot.  So I can't explain the narrower slot.  EDIT - See Posts 11 and 12.


----------



## DiscoDan (Jan 5, 2020)

Dave, I just looked at the 10-1506 again and I knew the slotted portion was a little bent (compressed together) so I took a moment to gently pry the sides apart and the gears do fit! Not sure why I didn't do that before. I think it just looked narrower even if I spread the sides apart so I never did. Now I feel dumb! I guess I will use it if my repair of my broken 10-1586 does not work out. Thanks for prompting me to look at it again.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 5, 2020)

OK.  Then it must be that the parts and part numbers got revised from 10-1506 to 10-1586 in the early 1950's Atlas 6800 QCGB, Craftsman 101.20140 QCGB and Craftsman 101.27430 and 101.27440 12" lathes parts lists but the drawings didn't and at least on the Craftsman items, the photos didn't.  And it now makes sense why the part numbers of the four gears in the two arms and their associated parts didn't change.  And it should follow that the Gearbox Housings in the 6800 and 101.20140 are cast iron.


----------



## hss cutter (Jan 6, 2020)

Just another side of the coin why not find someone who cast than make a new one


----------



## Janderso (Jan 6, 2020)

Welcome,
That break seems to be pretty common on many different models.
You will see plenty that have been brazed back to life, in my experience.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jan 11, 2020)

These really aren't that hard to make. They have simple geometry with the main arcs centered on the large mounting hole.I made this one with just a mini mill and a belt sander. Works perfectly.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 11, 2020)

Wierd Harold said:


> These really aren't that hard to make. They have simple geometry with the main arcs centered on the large mounting hole.I made this one with just a mini mill and a belt sander. Works perfectly.


Very nicely done!


----------



## Vbranco1 (Jun 17, 2022)

Wierd Harold said:


> These really aren't that hard to make. They have simple geometry with the main arcs centered on the large mounting hole.I made this one with just a mini mill and a belt sander. Works perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Harnold, I know this post is 2 years old, but are you willing to make  2 ?


----------



## Janderso (Jun 17, 2022)

Vbranco1 said:


> Hello Harnold, I know this post is 2 years old, but are you willing  to 2 ?


Beautiful work!


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 17, 2022)

Vbranco1 said:


> Hello Harnold, I know this post is 2 years old, but are you willing to make  2 ?


A point of protocol.  On an old post, it is very unlikely someone other than the OP will see your question/request.  You will have better luck clicking on their avatar and sending a private message.  Another way to get their attention is to type @their_user_name. e.g. @Vbranco1.

It looks like @Wierd Harold 's last post was in 2020 so he may not be active any more.


----------



## Vbranco1 (Jun 17, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> A point of protocol.  On an old post, it is very unlikely someone other than the OP will see your question/request.  You will have better luck clicking on their avatar and sending a private message.  Another way to get their attention is to type @their_user_name. e.g. @Vbranco1.
> 
> It looks like @Wierd Harold 's last post was in 2020 so he may not be active any more.


Thank you I'll try that.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 18, 2022)

@Vbranco1,

If you have no luck in getting any response out of @Wierd Harold or if he can't or won't make two for you, I have never asked but it is possible that Clausing Industrial will still have the part in stock.  They do still have many of the parts available for the Atlas and Atlas-Craftsman lathes.  The one thing that I will worn you about is that most of what they still have will be priced in 2022 dollars, not in 1951 ones.  So the parts won't cost what the old price lists say.

Their phone number is 800-323-0972 or 800-535-6553.  Use the later part number. 10-1586, not 10-1506.

And Wierd Harold apparently didn't post but he last logged in this past January.  So he may still be around.


----------

